# New girl!!



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new to all this and after reading lots of your messages I feel a real fraud for even being on this site.  I am 28 years old and stopped taking my pill 1 year ago.  We have been trying for a baby for the last 9 months - I know that this is no time at all really but can't help feeling worried and anxious.  I have been getting period pains for about a third of my cycle and this is getting me down.  My periods are now so painful that I have had time off work.  I break out in cold sweats, I constantly feel nauseous and have been physically sick.  This month I have had migraines to accompany this.  I also get stange pains in my stomach around the belly button region.  I know I probably shouldn't worry at this stage at all but I think I have managed to convince myself that there is something wrong with me.  Did anyone else feel worried at this early stage of trying? 
Lolalocks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lolalocks and welcome to ff

Dont feel like a fraud hun like i say to loads of ppl on here it doesnt matter if u have been ttc for 9 months or 9 yrs the heartache is still there - hope u can concieve soon though

Kate


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya lolalocks,

Welcome to ff  .

Im sorry you have been having so many problems. I have heard it can take a while for you to conceive after comin off the pill but if you are worried, especially as you are getting all them pains etc, maybe you should go and see your doctor and get him to check you over.

Dont feel bad for being worried, you spend so long being taught about contraception that when you stop using it you expect to fall pregnant straight away!! I know I did 

Anyway, you have come to the right place 

Take care

Tracey
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi lolalocks-i also feel like a fraud as we haven't been trying as long as others and have no obvious problems but like Kate said the heartache is still there. It maybe worth speaking to your doc as your periods are so bad as that can't be nice for you. Its so horrible trying for a baby and i like most people i thought i would "fall" soon after coming of the pill(especially as most of my mates have gotten pregnant so easily). This site is wonderful and there are so many people here to give advise and support you who understand the pain of infertility. Don't give up hope just yet,it still early days(probably not what you wanted to hear as 9mths seems like a life time! I hate it when people say it to me!sorry) The pill may still be in your system. Keep your chin up hun. Take care. Mel***


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Lolalocks.

Welcome, and please don't feel like a fraud - the fact that you're fed up enough to be looking at this site means you have as much right to be here as any of us.

I also have cycle problems after nearly 2 years off the pill and everything I've read indicates that cycles should generally settle a few months (and certainly a year) after coming off the pill. The last 3 periods for me have been horrendously painful (and this last one has given me 3 nights and 2 days of terrible pain not eased by strong painkillers, and really heavy bleeding for much longer than my normal period length), so I know how bad it is, and nobody should have to just live with that. You'd be wise to go and see your doctor in case there is an underling problem, as leaving it could make things worse. 

Good luck and hope you get some relief and a BFP soon. Let us know how you get on.

regards

Rosie.x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Lolalocks

Don't feel a fraud - I was freaking out a bit after 8 months of TTC so know how worrying it is.  It would be worth speaking to your doctor because hopefully they will offer you some effective pain relief for you period whilst you are trying.  It is also worth going just to mention your concerns and have them logged on your medical records as then if (and hopefully this isn't the case) things still haven't worked out in 6 months time you can go back and see them again.  I say this because they sometimes send you away for 6 months as the first step in IF treatment and by then you will have already past that stage if you see what I mean?  

Fingers crossed that you will get a BFP soon though!  Don't forget the vast majority of couples will conceive with in a year (and that is without the ill-effects of coming off the pill which can delay things!)

take care and try not to worry - there is always someone here to chat to!

x


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so glad I plucked up the courage now to chat on this site.  And thanks to you all for stopping me feel like a fraudster!!  I have had such a s**tty day today and can't seem to stop the tears from coming  
I was due on my period 3 days ago and it's still not arrived.  I did a test on the day I was due - BFN and done another today with another BFN.  Done those clearblue ovulation tests for last 2 months - detected surge last month but not this month so don't see how I expected BFP anyway - still had lots of BMS just in case. My periods have been as regular as clockwork since stopping my pill so am worried now - probably shouldn't be but just can't help it.  Any ideas?
Lolalocks x


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Lolalocks

Sorry to hear how stressed you are about the whole TTC thing, I would definitely advise to go and see your doctor to get checked out about your periods and pains.  I would recommend you read Zita Wests guide to getting pregnant, she makes a lot of sense.  You could also try acupuncture to try and regulate your cycle and stop the pains.

Good Luck

Ally
x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello again,

I wrote to you in another post but wanted to say hi and welcome properly. TTC can be so stressfull and it should be fun which makes it all the more stressfull when its not! (does that make any sense?). By 9 months I was stressed so you are not alone there at all, in fact if dh hadn't stoped me I'd have been at the docs too.

Your pain sounds terrible and worth checking out even without the lack of pg, is there another doc at your practice?

here is lots of luck from me,   

love Zp


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,

I am in almost exactly the same situation as you. 

We've been trying for a year. Came off the pill and left it a few months before trying.  I also have really horrible periods. Very heavy and painful, I get dizzy and feel sick too. the only thing I can do is curl up on the sofa under my duvet for the fist few days.

Last month I got excited as my period was about 4 days overdue and I hadn't had any of the usual pains a week before I was due. Did a test and it was bfn. I went to my doctor a few months ago about my painful periods and she referred me to the hospital gyno.  I had my appt last week and now they're staring tests as to why my periods are so bad. My gyno is really positive and is trying loads more avenues than I'd expect at this stage. I thought they would send me away and say it takes time and to be patient, but he's tested if I'm ovulating and also sending me for a pelvic scan.

This has made me a lot more positive in the last week or so cause I feel like someone is finally listening to my concerns.  I would strongly reccomend that you book an appt with your doctor and be very clear that you want to find out the reason why your periods are so bad instead of them just fobbing you off with painkillers. My doc originally suggested going on the pill - even though I'd just explained that we were trying to get pregnant  

It really helped me think positive again. Keep me posted.

Katy x


----------



## surfergal27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello

I am also having the same problems as you. I have been off the pill for 17 months. We have been trying to conceive. I always thought my periods were normal when I was on the pill. When I came off the first 3 months were fine. Then it was like I was a teenager again. I would have a migraine headache the day before my period began. I would have painful cramps. All I could do was make it through my day at work and come home and sleep. I'm a teacher so I always try to make it through the day It is more trouble to plan a sub plan. But when I come up I just curl up in bed. Now my doctor has put me on metformin to help regulate my cycles and help me to ovulate. Now I have been on it 2 months. My first period was normal. But my 2nd period hasn't hurt as bad. I did get a headache a few days before, but it wasn't as bad. So maybe this information can help you. I know the stressed you under. But just keep up high hopes. I know it is hard. Good luck!


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Go to see your doctor....if you're not pregnant in a couple of months from trying there could be problems that can be fixed pretty easily.

Dont wait - get you and your partner checked out now. There are so many simple problems -  and procedures that can fix them!


----------

